

Syrian Electronic Army Claims to Have Taken Over Twitter's Domain - sp8
http://gizmodo.com/syrian-electronic-army-claims-to-have-taken-over-twitte-1210239266

======
sp8
It appears they've also changed the name servers on twitter.co.uk as well -
[http://whois.domaintools.com/twitter.co.uk](http://whois.domaintools.com/twitter.co.uk)

